# Dirk gets two peices of teeth in his elbow



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Dallas Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki was ruled out of the remainder of Friday night's game against Houston after Nowitzki's elbow caught the Rockets' Carl Landry in the mouth as he drove to the basket early in the second quarter.
> 
> Five of Landry's teeth were cracked on the play, knocking the Rockets' forward out of the game as well. Landry was called for fouling Nowitzki as the All-Star forward drove hard to his left to set up a short jumper and caught Landry with his right elbow.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4755953

****ing ouch.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow, this forum has died... but yeah, thats unfortunate. He won't be playing tonight when we really need him against the Cavs. It's too bad.


----------

